# Julius K9 IDC Power Harness



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I saw a V wearing a Julius K9 IDC Power Harness yesterday at a dog beach and I thought it would be a great harness for Finch to use with my bike attachment. But I didn't think to ask what size the harness was and the sizing on the website confuses me. Does anyone on this forum have one of these harnesses?


Based on the weight, I think Finch would wear a size 0 (she is 42 lbs) but based on their breed listings, she would wear a size 2, which seems like a big difference.



Size 0
Chest measurement: 22.8 - 30 inches.
Weight: 30 - 55lb.

Size 2[/color]

(f.e. Labrador retriever, Beagle, Border Collie, Cockers, Saluki, Schnauzer, Basenji, Afghan, Airedale, Boxer, Briard, Dalmation, Doberman, Greyhound, German Shepherd, Husky, Pointers, Retrievers, Setters, Springers, Weimaraner).
Chest measurement: 28 - 38 inches.
Weight: 61 - 88lb[/color]


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd go by your measurements bec they have an awful lot of brreeds of various sizes listed for the size 2. Weim and beagle and gsd all in one size??


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Looks nice but I would pay extra for leather. I have a lot of harnesses (more than 10) and I always prefer to use the leather ones. 

Best looking ones I have are made for sled pulling dogs... yes, they make pulling harnesses for pointers (GSP especially but, any medium size fits a grown V. very well) 

not real leather but reasonably priced and provides good air flow.. http://www.gundogsupply.com/k9-komfort-biothane-roading-harness.html

When I look at a harness I learned to look at how much it breaths. I would stay away from anything that is one piece large coverage like the Julius K9... sorry

Good luck,
Julius


----------

